# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  nuk me hapet hardisku ne linux

## eno84

jam perdorues i ri i sistemit ubuntu 8.10. kam nje problem me hapjen e nje hardisku 160 GB. Me nxjerr kete  dritare:

cannot mount volume

cfare duhet te bej?? 
flm

----------


## altiX

Përshëndetje eno84,

Nuk ke treguar si e ke instaluar Linux-in; në diskun e ngurtë apo me ndonjë makinë virtuale. Përveç këtij sistemi operativ a e ke edhe windowsin e instaluar.
...Diçka më konkrete!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ate do thoja e une se ma sa duket ntfs support nuk qenka instaluar me paketen e ubuntut gje qe eshte e cuditshme se zakonisht nese ke nje particjon ntfs ne kompjuter ky suport instalohet. Gjiithmone nese hdd qe do te mountesh eshte ntfs. Jep me shume info sic ka kerkuar altiX

----------


## eno84

sistemi eshte instaluar ne nje HDD bosh, pra ne te nuk ka asnje sistem tjeter. Me perpara ne kete HDD ka qene sistemi wondows, por me pas e formatova per ti lene vend linuxit. E kam instaluar normalisht me CD. Hardisku qe nuk hapet eshte NTFS.

----------


## helios

Provo njehere nga terminali (*gnome-terminal*):

_sudo mkdir /media/disku
sudo mount -o force /dev/sdXY /media/disku_

ku *sdXY* eshte disku ne fjale, ne trajten _sda1, sda2, sdb1, sb2_, ne varesi te llojit te diskut dhe lidhjes.

Mund ta gjesh 'kodin' e ketij disku me komanden:

_sudo fdisk -l_

Duhet ta dallosh tek kollona e fundit, ku thote llojin e sistemit: HPFS/NTFS.

----------


## al5f1nx

> sistemi eshte instaluar ne nje HDD bosh, pra ne te nuk ka asnje sistem tjeter. Me perpara ne kete HDD ka qene sistemi wondows, por me pas e formatova per ti lene vend linuxit. E kam instaluar normalisht me CD. Hardisku qe nuk hapet eshte NTFS.


Nqs disku eshte NTFS dhe nuk e ke instaluar ate suport atehere :

sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g

be ben pune.

Pas instalimit, si shkruajti helios:

sudo mkdir /media/disku
sudo mount *-t ntfs-3g* /dev/sdXY /media/disku -o force

----------


## xubuntu

te ubuntu 8.10 ndryshe nga 9.04 gjen akoma diskmanager, qe eshte nje program qe thjeshtezon montimin e HD si dhe menaxhimin e filesystem si NTFS ne lexim dhe shkrim, mund ta instalosh nga synaptic

----------


## davidd

> sistemi eshte instaluar ne nje HDD bosh, pra ne te nuk ka asnje sistem tjeter. Me perpara ne kete HDD ka qene sistemi wondows, por me pas e formatova per ti lene vend linuxit. E kam instaluar normalisht me CD. Hardisku qe nuk hapet eshte NTFS.


ne qofte se ti e ke formatuar HDD the complet partition qe ka qene NTFS, se marr vesh se c'fare po kerkon tani? NTFS eshte zhdukur dhe ne qofte se ti nuk i instalon windos OS perseri ske pse pyet fare per NTFS.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> ne qofte se ti e ke formatuar HDD the complet partition qe ka qene NTFS, se marr vesh se c'fare po kerkon tani? NTFS eshte zhdukur dhe ne qofte se ti nuk i instalon windos OS perseri ske pse pyet fare per NTFS.


Ky ishte nje nga postimet me te lezetshme ca kam lexu pa pat idene se ca flitet obura tja fusim si kau peles.

Ardi

----------


## davidd

> Ky ishte nje nga postimet me te lezetshme ca kam lexu pa pat idene se ca flitet obura tja fusim si kau peles.
> 
> Ardi


per c'arsye? me sa e di une, NTFS vetem perdoret tek windows OS dhe jo tek linux. parafolesi po ben fjale per linux dhe thote qe e ka formatuar HD. kjo do te thote qe NTFS ku kan qene windows te instaluara jane zhdukur, mbas formatimit te HD-se. 
ma shpjegoni ju, ju lutem si e kuptoni ju!

----------

